# Scroll Saw Blades



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a Dewalt 788 scroll saw with the stand and a light. I have never used one before and was gonna give it a try. Which blades do you all prefer? Which blades should I steer clear from? I hear blades break easily and often. I was checking out some sites and ran across these. What do you all think of these?
http://www.scrollsawbladespatterns.com/Intro_Pack/intro_pack.htm
I have a bandsaw and use it quite often. Is there a big difference between the two in technique?


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

IMO Flying Dutchman blades are great. This is were i got mine http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm.

As for the difference in the 2 saws you can drill holes in the wood,metal,plastic,ect and cut holes on the piece without cutting though the entire piece.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also have a 788 and have used many different blades. I really like the artesian http://http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/Artisan_C142.cfm blades from Cherry Tree but also have heard really good things about the Flying Dutchman blades. I have heard that if you will call Mike at Mikes Workshop he will put together an assortment of different blades based on what you are going to be cutting. You might want to give that a try. I upgraded from an old Pinned saw to the 788 and would never go back.
David


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I ordered a sample pack of scroll saw blades from "Mikes Workshop". It was a good selection, and very reasonably priced. I would recommend you try it. You can decide with practice which blades are most suitable for the work you are doing. I will look at the package and see if he has his e-mail address on it. In the meantime, you can try googling for it.

Gerry


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I ordered the flying dutchmen blades. Gonna see if they are as good as people claim they are.


----------

